# March Challenge #2: Spring Forward!!



## Juneplum (Mar 16, 2006)

Okay specktra lovelies! It's* SPRING *and we wanna see your lovely spring looks to welcome in the warmth, and shoo away the cold!!! Playful pinks, fresh spring greens, vibrant blues, tropical colors, glowy ethereal skin? Show us!!  

What does spring mean to you?? Is it * VIBRANT BLUES  *  












ORRRRRRR  *SOFT NEUTRALS* with a punch of color???






Soooooo post away!!! 1.....2......3....GO!!!


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Mar 16, 2006)

Very pretty! I want to try. I'm so doing one this weekend!


----------



## professionaltart (Mar 16, 2006)

ohhh i love you june plum


----------



## snowfie (Mar 16, 2006)

I lurk like crazy on here and never ever post but I must know what you have on your lips in the first couple pics!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 16, 2006)

pretty


----------



## shadowprincess (Mar 16, 2006)

Juneplum, you look gorgeous... and i loev how the colours show on you.. beautiful!

some fotds i did past weeks..


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowfie* 
_I lurk like crazy on here and never ever post but I must know what you have on your lips in the first couple pics!_

 

thanks girls! 

@ professionaltart - right back at ya babe!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




snowfie, in the 1st pic it's pink treat cremestick liner & pinkarat lustreglass. the 2nd pic is spice lipliner and saplicious lipgelee.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




shadowprincess those are so nice and bright!


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 17, 2006)

juneplume, your pics are gorgeous!  what u use on your eyes in the first pic?  i love the look, so mermaid-y!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 
_juneplume, your pics are gorgeous!  what u use on your eyes in the first pic?  i love the look, so mermaid-y!_

 
well thank you! the break down is here:

http://specktra.net/forum/showthread...py+anniversary


----------



## user4 (Mar 17, 2006)

june u looks AWSOME!!!!!! i looooove loooooooove looooooove that first one!!!


----------



## Pei (Mar 17, 2006)

Nina!!!!! I friggin' love the soft neutral!!!

Absolutely gorgeous !


----------



## DaisyDee (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_Okay specktra lovelies! It's* SPRING *and we wanna see your lovely spring looks to welcome in the warmth, and shoo away the cold!!! Playful pinks, fresh spring greens, vibrant blues, tropical colors, glowy ethereal skin? Show us!!  

What does spring mean to you?? Is it * VIBRANT BLUES  *  











ORRRRRRR  *SOFT NEUTRALS* with a punch of color???






Soooooo post away!!! 1.....2......3....GO!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You're sooooo pretty!  I love both looks!


----------



## Colorqueen (Mar 18, 2006)

My first spring post.   I tend to wear a lot of bright spring colors this time of year, so I will probably post more as the month proceeds.


----------



## amourbliss (Mar 19, 2006)

juneplum, youre first look is outstanding...what did you use?


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 19, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## Nycutie182 (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## nerdalicious (Mar 20, 2006)

I didn't really get any good photos of this, I was sooo tired I could not hold the camera still, so they're blurry, but here ya go.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 20, 2006)

Here are two slightly different looks.  The eyes are a little different but the same colors.  The lips are the same.  The cheeks are different, but it doesn't show.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 21, 2006)

wow u girls look great! i LOVE the purples on u aziajs! keep 'em coming girls =)


----------



## Colorqueen (Mar 21, 2006)

These looks are all so inspiring!  Keep them coming!


----------



## Colorqueen (Mar 21, 2006)

Two more springy looks on the subdued side







The next one I have only lipgloss and blush on (and was really tired from being up all night), but thought I would post anyway for fans of the minimalist looks.


----------



## user4 (Mar 21, 2006)

nice going ladies... i'll do this one of these days... ugh... i suck!!! i havent done a challenge in like 4 months if not more...


----------



## snickrs (Mar 22, 2006)

dont mind the hair..it looks like crap..hehe


----------



## Silvana (Mar 23, 2006)

Here spring doesnt thaw out until june.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 23, 2006)

ooh well done! colorqueen i just love how fun you are!! your pics always make me smiles


----------



## Colorqueen (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_ooh well done! colorqueen i just love how fun you are!! your pics always make me smiles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks- comments like that keep me going.


----------



## Colorqueen (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Silvana* 
_Here spring doesnt thaw out until june.




_

 
What you did with your lips in these photos is really creative- great look!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_Okay specktra lovelies! It's* SPRING *and we wanna see your lovely spring looks to welcome in the warmth, and shoo away the cold!!! Playful pinks, fresh spring greens, vibrant blues, tropical colors, glowy ethereal skin? Show us!!  

What does spring mean to you?? Is it * VIBRANT BLUES  *  




:_

 
u soo look like beyonce


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 24, 2006)

beyonce?!?!?! ha ha ha ha ha... thanks!


----------



## sallytheragdol (Mar 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_beyonce?!?!?! ha ha ha ha ha... thanks!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Actually I'm going to have to politely disagree with her, your way prettier then Beyonce. =P


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sallytheragdol* 
_Actually I'm going to have to politely disagree with her, your way prettier then Beyonce. =P_

 






  thank u so much for that


----------



## chako012 (Mar 25, 2006)

Spring time!! (even though its autumn here in Australia)





Why does eyeshadow always dissapear on asian eyelids!


----------



## hotti82 (Mar 25, 2006)

Springtime:


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 25, 2006)

oh wow u both look GREAT! chako ur beautiful! hotti i LOVE your hair!!


----------



## hotti82 (Mar 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_oh wow u both look GREAT! chako ur beautiful! hotti i LOVE your hair!!_

 
you can have it...really, take it, it's fine with me...


----------



## tepi_telfast (Mar 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chako012* 
_Spring time!! (even though its autumn here in Australia)





Why does eyeshadow always dissapear on asian eyelids!_

 
wow i like your falsies!


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Mar 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chako012* 
_Spring time!! (even though its autumn here in Australia)





Why does eyeshadow always dissapear on asian eyelids!_

 

this is gorgeous! what did you use?


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Mar 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_beyonce?!?!?! ha ha ha ha ha... thanks!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am soory I did not mean to offend you. It does n't matter who u look like u beautiful!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bootyliciousx* 
_I am soory I did not mean to offend you. It does n't matter who u look like u beautiful!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh honey u didn't offend me at all!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 in fact i'm quite honored


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_oh honey u didn't offend me at all!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 in fact i'm quite honored  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
its cool =) I love da whole Blue Green Look! Ur hot! I am gonna try it myself


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chako012* 
_Spring time!! (even though its autumn here in Australia)






Why does eyeshadow always dissapear on asian eyelids!_

 
Your asian eyes are big! wish I had big eyes like yours. very pretty!


----------



## Silvana (Mar 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Colorqueen* 
_What you did with your lips in these photos is really creative- great look!_

 
Thanks! I just saw that.
I was being metaphorical


----------



## user3 (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chako012* 
_Spring time!! (even though its autumn here in Australia)





Why does eyeshadow always dissapear on asian eyelids!_

 

Lovely spring look!


----------



## thejadedstar (Mar 31, 2006)

I've been on a purple kick since the nice weather hit. 

















I used:
Matte Cream
NW20 Select Foundation 
Naked You MSF 
Shimpagne MSF
Mauvism Paint
Hepcat e/s
Sattlelite Dreams e/s
Say Yeah! e/s
Idol Eyes e/s
Bistro e/s for brows
Lovely Lily Pigment
Icon Eyes Eye Kohl
Fake Lashes
Swarovski Crystals
Sinful Colors Little Prince Lip Pencil
Rayothon l/g
Zoom Lash in Zoom Black


----------



## chako012 (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for your compliments guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am honoured!
Falsies are the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They look great in photos (it was my second time applying so...need to improve)

I used:
face: select tint NC30
Cargo bronzer in light
eyes:
falsies by manicare in J (I think its J its a Mac #& look alike)
lovely lilac in the inner half of the eye
Golden olive in the outer half
steel blue to underline the bottom half of my eye and outer V
Blue brown on crease and blend upwards.
lips:
Concealer + miss rose juicy tubes

Provence to highlight


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 31, 2006)

nice challenge


----------



## fairytale22 (Apr 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chako012* 
_Spring time!! (even though its autumn here in Australia)





Why does eyeshadow always dissapear on asian eyelids!_

 
Wow this is an awesome spring look! You are so pretty!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Apr 1, 2006)

I was inspired by a look Sonrisa did. I really liked it. So I tried to do it. Here is my redention. It's kinda of springy I guess.


----------



## Skittlebrew (Apr 2, 2006)

I LOVE all of the rainbow colored eyes!!! It looks so beautiful!


----------



## turtle (Apr 5, 2006)

You all look beautiful!!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_Okay specktra lovelies! It's* SPRING *and we wanna see your lovely spring looks to welcome in the warmth, and shoo away the cold!!! Playful pinks, fresh spring greens, vibrant blues, tropical colors, glowy ethereal skin? Show us!!  

What does spring mean to you?? Is it * VIBRANT BLUES  *  











ORRRRRRR  *SOFT NEUTRALS* with a punch of color???






Soooooo post away!!! 1.....2......3....GO!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Juneplum... You're Gorgeous! Gotta love the cheeks *pinches*


----------

